# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club >  [T-Shirt et Sweat] Images du sondage dans le post 2 !

## Neilos

Salut  tous,

voili voilou j'ai les prix pour les T-Shirt et les Sweat.
Alors ce ne sera pas de la quadri-chromie mais seulement 2 couleurs (d'aprs ma marraine a suffit pour ce qu'on veut faire...largement).

Toutes les tailles sont dispo, je mettrais des photos des articles un peu plus tard.

Les frais techniques s'lvent  40  par couleur pour le A6  l'avant (coeur) et  50  par couleur pour le A4  l'arrire.

Ensuite pour les sweat ce sera 18  par couleur...car on rutilise le mme film.

Evidemment plus on prend de T-Shirt et de Sweat moins le marquage est cher.

Il n'y aura pas de frais de port fabriquant jusqu' chez moi pour la simple et bonne raison que ma marraine me les rapportera directement  ::): 

J'ai prpar un petit tableau qui rcapitule tous les frais. 
Il va tre en ligne d'ici peu.

Je me rserve le post numro 2 pour mettre des infos et des liens au fur et  mesure...

Voila je vais diter tout a ds que tout est en ligne...

----------


## Neilos

Tableau des prix ICI

Les photos :
 ::arrow::  Sweat

 ::arrow::  T-Shirt

Les deux seront blanc pour nous.

Pour tous ceux qui ne peuvent poster dans ce forum contacter moi par mail plutt que par mp : tshirt-dev.com@neilos-software.com

----------------------------------------
Le sondage est en ligne. Pour ceux qui ne peuvent pas voter ou poster ici mon adresse mail est 2 lignes au dessus.

Par contre je tiens  attirer votre attention sur le fait qu'une couleur supplmentaire ( le noir par exemple pour les personnages ) risque de faire grimper un peu plus les frais techniques.

Aprs si on est nombreux ce n'est pas un problme....

Les diffrentes ralisation pour lesquelles vout devez voter sont :

*Larkine*


*Maxoo*
Dos :


Coeur :


*Developpez.com (goodies)*

Cette image contient le coeur et le fond pour le dos. 
La partie basse n'est pas  prendre en compte (sauf si vous ralez  ::D: ).

J'espre que ceux qui ont dj vot l'on fait en connaissance de cause. 
Pour tout problme concernant le vote veuillez me contacter.

Bon vote, les votes seront colturs au plus tard dans mercredi prochain.

----------


## Maxoo

si j'ai bien compris, plus on est dessus, moins ca sera cher ?

Sinon on s'inscrit ou ? et quand sera la date butoire d'inscription ?

qu'est-ce qu'on prend comme images ?

----------


## Neilos

Effectivement plus on est nombreux et moins c'est cher...on se partage les frais techniques.

Les images pour l'instant je suis parti pour prendre celle qui sont dans la partie Goodies du site. Si vous voulez faire d'autres proposition pas de problme.

Je propose de clore les inscriptions d'ici 2 semaines, si vous trouvez cela trop long je peux le rduire  une semaine. Viendra ensuite la partie administrative : dcharges, paiements et ensuite passer la commande.

J'attend vos avis sur la question du timing et je le post dfinitivement demain soir.

----------


## piff62

Pour les images, moi je suis ok pour celle que tu montre !
Pour la question du temps, 2semaines a peu pres ca peut etre bien oui, comme ca celui qui ne se connecte pas tous les jours, aura quand meme le temps de voir l'annonce concernant les T-shirt ou sweat  :;): 

Moi je dit le mardi 8 fevrier serait une bonne date .. comme ca c'est en debut de semaine et pour permettre a l'entreprise qui fera les t-shirt de faire (pourquoi pas) de traiter notre commande avant le vendedi ?

Enfin, ca n'est qu'un avis perso  :;):

----------


## KibitO

L'avant derniere image de la premiere colone de ce lien conviendrait paffaitement selon moi.

Donc si g bien compris, a ferait (7.58*1.196)+3.88 = 13 euros pour le t-shirt..

----------


## Neilos

Pourquoi plus 3.88 ?

Ben pour l'instant oui c'est ce prix l  ::(: .
Aprs si on arrive pas  descendre plus bah j'annulerais les sweat et les transfererais sur les t-shirt..

L'essentiel tant d'tre nombreux pour amortir les frais techniques alors il faudrait faire un maximum de pub  ::D: .

Ceux qui veulent s'inscrire (et pour tous ceux qui avaient vot oui au sondage) postez un message avec votre commande dessus.

Ne vous inquitez pas si on n'arrive pas  faire descendre suffisament les prix...on annulera.

----------


## KibitO

Je suis toujours partant pour le t-shirt.

----------


## arnaud_verlaine

Moi je suis ok aussi pour le t-shirt  ::wink::  
Reste  savoir combien cela va me coter sachant que j'habite en Belgique..  ::wink::

----------


## Neilos

> Moi je dit le mardi 8 fevrier serait une bonne date .. comme ca c'est en debut de semaine et pour permettre a l'entreprise qui fera les t-shirt de faire (pourquoi pas) de traiter notre commande avant le vendedi ?


La boite ne fait pas les t-shirt en 1 semaine. Ils font d'abord un tmoin ensuite je valide et ensuite seulement il font la production...de toute faon vous tes pas  2 semaines prs non ?

----------


## Neo41

Oui je pense que le dlai de deux semaines est raisonnable.

*Je propose de faire de la pub en mettant le lien vers cette page dans la signature de chacun* (comme j'ai fais).

Par contre il faudrait se mettre d'accord sur le dessin...

----------


## rolkA

> *Je propose de faire de la pub en mettant le lien vers cette page dans la signature de chacun* (comme j'ai fais).


Bonne ide en effet.
Neilos, ta signature pointe toujours sur l'ancien message.

Je suis toujours partant pour le t-shirt uniquement.

----------


## Neilos

> Bonne ide en effet.
> Neilos, ta signature pointe toujours sur l'ancien message.


Ah ouais  ::D:

----------


## Maxoo

mais l'inscription se fait ou ??

et moi j'avais fais ca :
http://camelia.world.free.fr/share/dev_mini.jpg

----------


## Neilos

Ben l'inscription comme j'ai dit pour l'instant vous postez ici avec ce que vous souhaitez commander.

Mon petit tableau est dj prt et commence  se remplir...Il sera en ligne ce soir, demain soir au plus tard.

Le choix des tailles se fera lors de l'envoi de la dcharge.

Pour l'image je rassemblerais les diffrentes propositions et je lancerais un vote, je pense ce week end.

----------


## Maxoo

bah oui mais non ... faut que ca soit un peu plus structur que ca :

je vais pas dire que je veux un Tshirt alors que si on met un logo ou dessin qui me plait pas ...

idem pour le sweat.

ya qu'a faire les votes etc le plus vite possible !!

Si tu as dja des propositions pour ceux qui en ont envie c'est bien ca donne une ide du prix que le Tshirt va avoir, et a chauqe fois qu'un mec se rajoute tt le monde le paye moins cher !!!  ::):   ::):   ::): 

Et puis laissez les gens s'inscrire ...

----------


## netah25

Moi ce sera un de chaque !

----------


## KibitO

+1 pour le sondage

Ca permettrait entre autre de guider les dcisions de chacun : a plait ou non, c'est toujours la mme histoire.

Le but tant quand mme de montrer qu'on aime dvelopper et que le forum joue son rle.

----------


## Admin

Je pense qu'a ce stade, ce serait bien que quelqu'un fasse une petite application en PHP pour faire les demandes en ligne pour la personne qui centralisera.

----------


## allyson

je trouve cette ide de T-Shirt et Sweat trs intressante  ::):  
mais vous devriez d'abord choisir les dessins ! faire une sorte de sondage ensuite les gens intresses viendront s'inscrire! non?

----------


## Maxoo

si tout le monde est d'accord, centralisons tout les dessins que nous avons !!!

----------


## piff62

Pour moi ca serait aussi un T-shirt  :;): 

Pour l'image  j'aime assez celle de Maxoo  :;): 
Mais reste a voir si ca plait a tout le monde  ::):

----------


## Neo41

Je pense que tout le monde est d'accord qu'il faut d'abord se mettre d'accord sur le logo avant de faire son choix.

A partir de l, je pense que tu dois commencer par l Neilos. Cre un sondage avec plusieurs propositions, et une fois le choix fix tu creras un nouveau topic pour les commandes.

*PS: N'oubliez pas de faire de la pub!  *

----------


## SpaceFrog

et des slips kangourou ? y'en aura des slips kangourou ?

----------


## Admin

> et des slips kangourou ? y'en aura des slips kangourou ?


Merci de ne pas troller sur ce topic, tout message qui sort du cadre du sujet sera supprim  vue.

----------


## allyson

il est devenu strict notre cher Gal  ::wink::  
sinon bah je vous fais de la pub  ::):

----------


## Neilos

> Je pense qu'a ce stade, ce serait bien que quelqu'un fasse une petite application en PHP pour faire les demandes en ligne pour la personne qui centralisera.


C'est pas indispensable je m'en sortirais sans...je connais pas encore le PHP sinon je l'aurais fait.

Bon alors je vais faire le sondage mais pour a il me faut des images au bon format.

Donc il y a celles de la page des goodies du site.

Maxoo l'image que tu as mise dans ce sujet ce serait juste pour le coeur...y a rien pour le dos ? (format A4).

Donc voila moi il me faut des images au bon format. Ensuite je lancerais un vote.

----------


## Maxoo

http://camelia.world.free.fr/share/dev_dos.jpg
http://camelia.world.free.fr/share/dev_mini.jpg

je sais pas si c'est a la bonne taille, sinon donne moi des dimensions.

----------


## netah25

Celui du dos est tres bien, mais je trouve celui du "coeur" un peut trop pastel... ceci n'est que mon avis personel...

Bo travail c'est certain !

----------


## Neilos

Les dimensions finalles : A6 devant et A4 derrire.

Respecte les proportions mais pour la srigraphie il faut la meilleure rsolution possible.

P.S. J'aime beaucoup ce que tu as fait !

On va attendre encore un peu pour voir s'il y a d'autres propositions (j'ai not l'avant dernire de la premire colonne des goodies mais il faudrait l'adapter...pour l'instant c'est un fond d'cran et moi je sais pas faire a  ::D: ).

----------


## Maxoo

bon j'ai refais ca :

http://camelia.world.free.fr/share/

vous avez la version 1 et la version 2.
la version 2 est plus grande, ce qui correspond plus au format A6 A4.

Vous en dites quoi ??

----------


## Maxoo

j'en ai parl  un graphiste, il m'a conseill la version 3 et 4 des dev_mini.

allez voir !!!

----------


## Neo41

> bon j'ai refais ca :
> 
> http://camelia.world.free.fr/share/
> 
> vous avez la version 1 et la version 2.
> la version 2 est plus grande, ce qui correspond plus au format A6 A4.
> 
> Vous en dites quoi ??


Le dos est assez chouette, mais pour le coeur...  ::D:  
Enfin je peux pas me plaindre parce que mme a je saurais pas le faire  ::lefou::

----------


## gege2061

Et un t-shirt bien cuit s'il vous plait!

Histoire d'avoir plus de choix pour les graphisme, je verrai plus cette image en petit devant:

et celle l derrire:

ou pourquoi pas celle ci:


Enfin ce ne sont que des propositions  ::wink::

----------


## piff62

http://camelia.world.free.fr/share/dev_dos2.jpg
J'adore !
J'aime les mecs qui sont debout  ::):  Je trouve ca beau !

http://camelia.world.free.fr/share/dev_mini2.jpg
Je prefere qu'a la 3 .. j'aime bien le flou autour des lettres ..

Enfin, encore une fois ca n'est qu'un avis personnel

----------


## KibitO

gege2061, ta premiere image je verrai bien le logo en plus petit en haut a droite (sur ton schema ce qui fait en haut a gauche si tu mettais le t-shirt). Pour l'image du dos, je suis ok avec toi !!

----------


## piff62

C'est clair, car en gros en plein milieu devant .. ca fais "trop gros" !
On ne verrai plus que ca ..

----------


## Neilos

Moi je suis OK avec Kibito et piff62...bientt le vote. J'attend encore des news d'un modo.

----------


## allyson

bijr  ::):  
si je peux me permettre je vous conseillerais un truc discret pour le devant du genre logo DVP sur le cot gauche (prs du coeur! tout les membres portent DVP dans leurs coeurs non?  ::wink::  ) et pour le dos je suis d'accord avec gege2061  ::):  quoi que... pourquoi y a qu'une seule fille?  ::evil::

----------


## netah25

> pourquoi y a qu'une seule fille?


je pense effectivement que vue le nombre de mec, la proportion de fille n'est pas du tout representative de la ralit, et sur estim !!   ::wink::

----------


## Maxoo

http://camelia.world.free.fr/share/dev_dos2.jpg

on est tous d'accord ...

mais pour le devant, je pense qu'il faut un truc discret ...

et donc les _mini sont fait pour aller devant, dja il y a des prfrences sur les 2 ou 3 c'est bien ca ??

Apres, il faut le nom dev.com devant, mais pas plus gros que les figures des minis ...

c'est vrai qu'il faudrait : un Vote !! mais je peux aussi modifier mes images, car j'ai toujours les sources.

P.S : je fais les images pour qu'on les utilises pour un Tshirt cette fois ci, mais je garde les droits de mes images. si quelqu'un veut les rutiliser ... merci ...

----------


## Neilos

Pour le vote comme dit j'attend des news d'un modo qui m'a dit qu'ils ont mis le graphiste interne dessus.... Si j'ai pas de nouvelles bientt et vu que tout le monde semble dcid pour les images de Maxoo et je lancerais le vote.

Maxoo > Moi je suis partant pour tes images et merci de nous filer tes images pour les t-shirts et les sweat.

----------


## piff62

Avez vous fix une date butoir ou pas encore ?

----------


## Neilos

On en avait fix une...mais vu qu'on a prvu un vote entre...je crois qu'elle va tre dplace.

En tout cas vraiment au plus tard le vote c'est lundi.

----------


## Olivier Regnier

Voici un petit exemple:



Une proposition en plus peut toujours servir.  ::wink::

----------


## Neilos

Oui merci  ::): ...donc  priori on va pouvoir lancer le sondage  ::):

----------


## allyson

Larkine c'est ce que j'avais propos  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Maxoo

j'aime bien l'ombre des mec en dessous ...
je peux la rajouter sur les miens si vous voulez  :;): 

Bon bah faudrait lancer le sondage alors !

----------


## gege2061

> si je peux me permettre je vous conseillerais un truc discret pour le devant du genre logo DVP sur le cot gauche (prs du coeur! tout les membres portent DVP dans leurs coeurs non?  ) et pour le dos je suis d'accord avec gege2061  quoi que... pourquoi y a qu'une seule fille?





> C'est clair, car en gros en plein milieu devant .. ca fais "trop gros" !
> On ne verrai plus que ca ..





> Histoire d'avoir plus de choix pour les graphisme, je verrai plus cette image *en petit devant:*


  ::langue::

----------


## piff62

Hh,
Je crois vraiment que l'on va reussir a avoir de magnifique T-shirt  ::): 
Je suis impatient de pouvoir le porter  :;):

----------


## gege2061

> Hh,
> Je crois vraiment que l'on va reussir a avoir de magnifique T-shirt 
> Je suis impatient de pouvoir le porter


On va se la pter grave  ::lol::

----------


## Maxoo

oui c'est clair  ::): 

Ya interet que je porte mon tshirt tout les jours dans mon futur boulot ... et je rajouterai derriere un petit RTFM ... ca fera du bien ca  ::):

----------


## nuke_y

Tiens c'est une ide a aussi, un T-shirt avec marqu



> STFW !!
> RTFM !!
> GOOGLE !!
> FAQ !!


Enfin pleins de phrases rcurrentes des forums...   ::wink::

----------


## Marc Lussac

J'ai t oblig de fermer la taverne, trop de process sur le ddi, dsol   ::(:  

J'ai dplac ce topic sur le forum volution, pour vous permettre de *finaliser ce projet* plus facilement.

De toute faon cela concerne le club , c'est trs bien ici donc.

Cependant, je vous demande de ne pas troller sur ce sujet, *nous ne sommes plus dans la taverne*.

Pour faciliter la lecture de ce sujet, et donc rendre son aboussissement plus facile, merci aux modrateurs de supprimer ( vue) tout propos guignolesque et trollesque inutile, prsents, passs ou futur, pour garder ce topic propre et efficace....

C'est pour le bien de tous, pour que vous puissiez menez ce trs bon projet  terme  ::ccool:: 

Merci beaucoup  tous.

 ::merci::

----------


## Neo41

> Voici un petit exemple:
> 
> 
> 
> Une proposition en plus peut toujours servir.


Pour le coeur ca va, mais pour le dos je trouve que les mecs sont un peu trop grands et cachent le logo  ::D: 

je prfre celui de Maxoo  :;):

----------


## Neilos

Merci beaucoup Marc de nous avoir dpla afin de continuer la commande  ::):

----------


## Neilos

A toutes et  tous : le vote est en ligne.

Plus d'infos dans le post numro 2 de ce sujet !

----------


## KibitO

Comme je vois que le rsultat qui me plait le + est celui de Larkine, j'ai donc vot pour son transfert (de t-shirt !!  ::): )

----------


## Maxoo

il serait pas mieux de refaire un post avec tout les photos dispo pour les Tshirt.

et des les montrer sur le POST et de faire le sondage ...

parce que ce qui post ne voit pas les 3 tshirt d'un coup ... ceux qui ont pris le temps de voir, il connaissent, les autres, ils vont voter n'importe quoi ...

----------


## Neilos

Je suis parti du princiipe que ceux qui votent sont ceux qui suivent la commande et donc qu'ils connaissent les trois versions...

Je vais mettre les liens vers les images dans le deuxime post.

----------


## Neilos

Voila les images sont dans le post numro 2.
Comme je le dit dans ce post j'espre que tout le monde  vot en *connaissance de cause*....cela me paraissait vident que tout le monde le ferait mais Maxoo m'a demand de crer un nouveau sujet avec le sondage et les images.

Pour viter  tout le monde de revoter et de retarder encore la commande j'ai prfr rajouter les images  ce sujet et vous faire confiance.

Si certains ont vot sans connaitre les images veuillez me prvenir...je fais *confiance  votre bon sens et  votre honntet*.

Merci.

----------


## piff62

Neilos, a quand a tu fixe la date d'arret des votes ?
Car il faut bien trancher un jour ou l'autre pour un des T-shirt !  ::): 
Bon courage pour la suite de cette commande qui doit demander une grosse organisation

----------


## Maxoo

> Si certains ont vot sans connaitre les images veuillez me prvenir...je fais confiance  votre bon sens et  votre honntet.


J'espre  ::): 

Sinon, oui faudra dfinir une date butoire.

----------


## Neilos

Ben c'est dans le post 2 non ?
J'avais pens mercredi comme date butoire.

----------


## Maxoo

si tu veux ... sniff .. personne va choisir mes images ...
dommage ...

----------


## Neilos

Ben ceux qui ont suivi la commande et qui sont intress ils les connaissait normalement tes images...et puis tout le monde n'a pas encore vot !

----------


## Caerbannog

Je trouve les couleurs de Larkine trop vives : celles de Maxxo sont d'un beau pastel !

----------


## Neilos

Oui je suis d'accord mais bon on fait un vote pour a !

----------


## Olivier Regnier

Les rsultats ne sont pas dfinitifs, il suffit de demander et nous pouvons apporter les modifications que vous souhaitez.  :;):

----------


## Neilos

Ok c'est gentil  ::):

----------


## Neo41

Moi j'hsite  voter   ::cry::  

C'est vrai que les couleurs de Larkine sont plus vives mais je reproche au dos deux petites choses (si je peux me permettre):

- Les bonhommes sont beaucoup trop grands (limite cachent le logo)
- On ne voit pas inscrit "Dveloppez.com " et "Site des dveloppeurs" comme sur les photos de Maxoo. Ce qui fait que le TShirt ne distinguera pas vraiement mon porteur...

Voil c'tait mon propre avis...

----------


## Olivier Regnier

> - Les bonhommes sont beaucoup trop grands (limite cachent le logo)


 ::lol::  en effet c'est une problme trs important. C'est une maquette, pas de quoi s'alarmer. 




> - On ne voit pas inscrit "Dveloppez.com "


On indique dj "Developpez.com" sur face du tshirt.




> et "Site des dveloppeurs"


On pourrait ventuellement le rajouter.

----------


## gege2061

> Moi j'hsite  voter   
> 
> C'est vrai que les couleurs de Larkine sont plus vives mais je reproche au dos deux petites choses (si je peux me permettre):
> 
> - Les bonhommes sont beaucoup trop grands (limite cachent le logo)
> - On ne voit pas inscrit "Dveloppez.com " et "Site des dveloppeurs" comme sur les photos de Maxoo. Ce qui fait que le TShirt ne distinguera pas vraiement mon porteur...
> 
> Voil c'tait mon propre avis...


+1 mais j'aime bien les couleurs.

----------


## Maxoo

> Les rsultats ne sont pas dfinitifs, il suffit de demander et nous pouvons apporter les modifications que vous souhaitez.


ouais ... mais le vote sert  dfinir ce qu'on a envie d'avoir, si on fait des modif tout le temps, il va falloir refaire un vote, etc etc ...

On va pas dire : je vote pour toi avec modif, je vote pour toi sans modif ...

Faut rester logique.

----------


## piff62

> Faut rester logique.


C'est clair car sinon plus on traine a choisir (en modifiant sans cesse), plus on passera la commande tard .. et plus ca sera long !
Car il ne faut quand meme pas que le commande dure 2-3 mois  :;): 
Enfin, c'est un avis personnel !

----------


## Neilos

Tout  fait d'accord.

Donc mercredi soir la deadline a vous convient ?
Par contre si Andy.C tu comptes changer les couleurs il faudrait refaire un vote...pour rester logique non ? Et je n'ai pas envie non plus que la commande trane..

----------


## piff62

> Et je n'ai pas envie non plus que la commande trane..


Moi non plus a vrai dire  :;):  
Mercredi c'est une bonne date je trouve  :;): 
Ca laisse encore + de 48h pour les derniers votant !

----------


## Maxoo

un dernier truc :
je sais que des gens sont Interess et non pas vu ce sondage, parce que on est dans Evolution et avnat on tait dans la Taverne !!!

je sais que personne ne vas voir dans Evolution.

A voir si il ne faut pas poster un Rappel dans la taverne, et si on ne doit pas pousser la date butoire.

----------


## Maxoo

Merci de l'avoir dplac !!

----------


## SKZ81

J'ai vot Larkine parce que maxoo, dzol, mais le pastel j'aime pas. [edit] et il faut penser au "rendu" a mon avis ce sera de toute faon plus ple en rl[/edit]

Ceci dis, effectivement, une "rduction des bonhommes" serait bienvenue.

Quand au fait de marquer tout plein de trucs partout (DVP.com, site des developpeurs, etc...) ben a mon avis c'est pas necessaire. Le mode verbose, c'est bien pour les messages d'erreurs, pour le reste, surtout au dos, je prfre du graphisme seul.

NB : perso je suis plutt partant pour un sweat, mais je peux commuter t-shirt s'il n'y a pas assez de demandes. (J'ai attendu de voir les graphismes pour me prononcer.)

----------


## Maxoo

> [edit] et il faut penser au "rendu" a mon avis ce sera de toute faon plus ple en rl[/edit]


on vous montre ce qui sera exactement sur les tshirt ... apres si  l'impression il faut durcir le contraste, c'est  nous de le faire, mais pas de vous le montrer comme ca ...

en gros : ca a rien a voir ... si Andy l'a fait super contrast et moi pastel, c'est comme ca, rien  voir avec l'impression ...

----------


## Maxoo

pkoi il a t encore dplac ?? pour pouvoir voter dans la rubrique evolution ??

----------


## Marc Lussac

taverne ferme (400 users)

----------


## Neo41

> Quand au fait de marquer tout plein de trucs partout (DVP.com, site des developpeurs, etc...) ben a mon avis c'est pas necessaire. Le mode verbose, c'est bien pour les messages d'erreurs, pour le reste, surtout au dos, je prfre du graphisme seul.


Ben personne n'a parl du mode "verbose", mais dis toi aussi que le logo tout seul ne veut rien dire pour beaucoup de gens !! On ne ve pas tout de suite deviner que c'est "Developpez.com" et que c'est "un site de dveloppeurs" si on n'a pas dj t sur le site. Moi je veux qu'on sache tout de suite que je suis un de ces tar** de dveloppeurs, rien qu'ne regardant mon TShirt et sans que je suis oblig  expliquer !!  ::D: 

Donc moi franchement je suis pour un "mlange" du logo de Maxoo et des couleurs de Andy C.

PS: J'ai pas encore vot...........

----------


## deeal

oui je commande, je suis la

----------


## Neilos

> oui je commande, je suis la


Dj vote si ce n'est pas fait...ensuite si tu commandes soit plus prcis et dit moi dj si tu veux un t-shirt, un sweat ou les deux....

Pour ce qui est du dplacement effectivement nous avons t dplac par nos gentils modo afin de pouvoir continuer la commande, la taverne est ferme car trop d'utilistateurs et vous tes touts au courant des problmes actuels de surcharge des serveurs.

Les modrateurs vont aussi nous mettre sur la page principale du site afin de faire venir plus de monde.

Du coup je propose d'attendre 24h de plus...si vous tes d'accord...

----------


## piff62

> Du coup je propose d'attendre 24h de plus...si vous tes d'accord...


Oui .. si ca peut VRAIMENT permettre de faire commander plus de monde ..

----------


## Neilos

Je le pense...du moins le dlais c'est surtout pour leur permettre de voter.

Un peu de pub ne peut pas nuire.

D'ailleur le site developpez.com devrait commander un certain nombre de t-shirt (mais juste avant que je passe la commande) que je continuerais  distribuer pendant quelques mois aprs la fin de la commande groupe  ::):

----------


## KibitO

Alors ? Ou en etes vous dans l'affaire ?

----------


## Maxoo

ca fait bizarre, il y a que 42 votant ...

ca fait pas beaucoup pour une commande groupe, sans compter certains qui ne vont pas vouloir passer commande parce que les images ne leur conviendront pas.

Donc ... ca va faire cher du Tshirt ...

----------


## Civodul4

Bien, nous sommes maintenant 43 !

----------


## Neilos

Et bien jeudi soir cloture des votes...ce soir je prpare le reste des formalits ncessaire et mercredi feu pour les inscription dfinitives...

----------


## KibitO

8)  En voil une bonne nouvelle !

----------


## Neilos

Enfin le feu pour les inscription c'est jeudi...aprs le vote  ::D:

----------


## Neo41

> Enfin le feu pour les inscription c'est jeudi...aprs le vote


Mais comment ca va se passer pour les dessins qui subiront ventuellement des modifs (comme ceux de Larkine) ??

----------


## Neilos

Justement a me plait pas votre truc de modifier les images...a veux dire encore un sondage et donc encore attendre.

Pour moi les images sont telles qu'elles sont et on ne les modifie pas. Les modifier signifie relancer le sondage et donc encore une semaine d'attente.

Pour l'instant nous sommes une 50aine,  supposer que tout le monde prendra le T-Shirt les frais devrait aller. Comme on risque de ne pas tre assez nombreux j'annulerais peut tre les sweat.

Maintenant il faut se dcider pour les images..je part du principe que celles proposer sont les dfinitives et que ceux qui ont vot on vot en ayant regard les images du post 2 ou alors qu'ils ont bien suivi le post et donc pu observer les crations avant qu'elles ne se trouvent dans le post 2. 
Sinon la commande avancera pas et les gens vont se dsister parce que cela traine.

----------


## KibitO

Alors l bravo. C'est vrai qu'il faut mettre un terme  cette commande et la passer maintenant,  force de trainer les choses empirent.
Il faut savoir se dcider un peu, on prend ou on prend pas.

----------


## gege2061

> Alors l bravo. C'est vrai qu'il faut mettre un terme  cette commande et la passer maintenant,  force de trainer les choses empirent.
> Il faut savoir se dcider un peu, on prend ou on prend pas.


Sinon on risque de tourn en rond:
sondage-->modif-->re-sondage-->re-modif-->re-re-sondage-->re-re-modif-->re-re-re-sondage-->...

C'est lourd? oui je sais!

----------


## Admin

Vous n'arriverez pas a satisfaire tout le monde, c'est un axiome de base, vous avez proposer quelques choix, le vote permet de satisfaire la majorit.

Maintenant prenez les commandes fermes.

----------


## Neilos

Oui demain soir fin du sondage dbut des inscriptions. J'ouvrirais un nouveau post pour les commandes...le tableau avec ce que j'avais dj commenc donc la liste des commandes.

Sinon effectivement on va tourner en rond. J'espre juste que ceux qui ont vot pour une autre image que celle qui sera slectionne ne vont pas se retirer de la commande....merci d'avance (mais on ne vous oblige  rien).

----------


## SKZ81

Quel chef !!! Bravo !

Mais c'est un peu dommage parceque j'allais proposer un truc avec les avatars de chacun et un logo qui change de couleurs avec la temprature ou quand il pleut et ... AIE !!!!

ok...  ::triste::  

Quand je parlais du "mode verbose", et de la rponse qui a t faite, *sans vouloir relancer aucun dbat sur d'ventuelles modifs*, je voulais dire "pas trop partout".

Et * mon gout*, juste le logo dans le dos c'est mieux. Les gens voient a, se disent, "M qu'est-ce c'est ???" (imaginez Titof le disant  ::lol:: ), il te demande, et l tu te retourne firement, un peu de mystre, que diable !!

Non, faites comme vous le sentez, a m'ira trs bien !

Maxoo :  ::oops::  c'est vrai j'avais oubli qu'il y avait une preuve...
Je repensais  mes expriences persos en modle unique (par des pros en boutique) o le rendu, sans tre dcevant, tait diffrent sur le sweat que sur l'cran (fait froid dans l'est ! J'ai besoin de pulls, moi !)

Bon aller, j'arrte de polluer,  plus pour la commande !

----------


## iubito

Perso le coeur de Larkine me plait bien, mais le dos j'trouve les silhouettes trop noires et grandes, bref j'aime bien le dos de Maxoo.

euh.... le dernier  droite, il se gratte le poil sur l'menton ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Neilos

Idem pour moi...

----------


## Neilos

Pour information on est pass  la commande :

ICI

----------

